# Red Tide Near Pensacola



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

I plan to come to Pensacola next week 11/9 - 11/12. I am hoping to get in a little fishing. I saw some mention of Red Tide. Is the red tide causing a problem there? Are people feeling the effects of it when near the water?

Oh Yeah, what has been biting on the 3 mile bridge?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

It never got here. We worried, but so far so good.

Come on down, fish are biting.


----------



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt response. I was there once during a red tide and felt like I was catching a cold the whole time I was near the water.


----------

